# Pumpenschacht, Pumpe



## gini (24. Apr. 2009)

Hallo,

wer kann mir sagen was für einen Pumpenschacht ich brauche und wo bekomme ich den her.
Könnte vom Nachbarn einen 1m hohen Kanalschacht (ca 80cm d)
bekommen, aber wie bekomme ich da dann den BA und Skimmer wasserdicht mit KG-Rohren installiert.
Außerdem würde ich gerne meine Oaseumpe Aquamax 10000 weiter benutzen. Die hat aber einen d von 40 cm. Dementsprechend groß müßte der Pumpenschacht ja auch sein.

Wer kann mir da weiterhelfen:beeten


Gruß aus dem hohen Norden
Ingo


----------



## Klausile (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pumpenschacht, Pumpe*

Hallo Ingo,

für meinen Pumpenschacht habe ich eine viereckige Regentonne mit 300 L verwendet. Die gibt es in fast jedem Baumarkt und kosten nicht die Welt, ich glaube ich habe 25 oder 30 Euro bezahlt.
Groß genug sollte die Tonne für deine Pumpe auch sein.
Das Einkleben von Durchführungen ist bei den eckigen Tonnen auch kein Problem.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## gini (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pumpenschacht, Pumpe*

Hallo Klaus,

das hört sich gut an.
Aber ist so eine Tonne auch stabil genung, wenn man sie eingräbt?
womit hast Du die KG-Rohre verklebt? 
Und dann gleich noch eine Frage. Du hast doch bestimmt Absperrschieber für Skimmer und BA eingesetzt. (110er?)
Wo bekommt man sowas günstig? Habe immer Preise um die 80 Euro gesehen. Das ist ja ganz schön happig:?

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Klausile (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pumpenschacht, Pumpe*

Hallo Ingo,

die Tonnen sind, wenn sie eingegraben sind auf jeden Fall stabil genug.
Beim einkleben musst du vorsichtig sein. Da die Tonnen aus PE bestehen, hält auf ihnen kein Kleber. Entweder verwendest du Tankdurchführungen die mit einer Dichtung verschraubt werden. Ich persönlich bevorzuge die Folienflasche, da sie eine breitere Dichtung haben und mit mehreren VA Schrauben verbunden werden.
Zum zusätzlichen abdichten habe ich Fix-All verwendet (die meisten hier verwenden Innotec). Mit diesem Kleber habe ich auch den Zugschieber und alle weiteren Teile verklebt.
Ja die Zugschieber in DN 110 sind sehr teuer, hier habe ich die Schieber beim Fachhändler vor Ort gekauft - da gibt es im Netz aber jede Menge Bezugsmöglichkeiten für die Dinger. Da können dir andere sicher bessere Tips geben.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## gini (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pumpenschacht, Pumpe*

Vielen Dank Klaus für die schnelle Hilfe. Man möchte ja keine Überraschung während des bauens erleben

Ja mit dem Kleben habe ich schon gelesen. Das ist ja auch eine Wissenschaft für sich. Also Folienflansche.
Dann werde ich mal schauen.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## schrope (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pumpenschacht, Pumpe*

Hallo!
Eckige Regentonne ist am besten und günstigsten!

Als Durchführungen hier zwei Möglichkieten:

1. mit flansch:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/4

2. mit gummidurchführung:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/7

Bezugsquelle für Zugschieber und Flansch: http://www.boelstorf.de

Gummidichtungen gibts im Baumarkt.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## gini (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pumpenschacht, Pumpe*

Hallo Peter,

das sind ja wirklich interssante Links. Und jetzt macht es auch Spaß einen Zugschieber zu kaufen

So werde ich das dann in Angriff nehmen. Regnetonne viereckig mit zwei Flansche und 90° Winkel (wegen dem Plätschern) in die Tonne einbauen. Pumpe unten rein und im Deckel ein Loch für den Druckschlauch der Pumpe. 

Das ganze speißt dann den schon seit 2 Jahren vorhandenen Oasefilter Sreenmatix 12. Und von dort geht´s weiter in den Pflanzfilter. Damit dürfte ich, oder bessergesagt die Fische und der Teich gut leben können

Passt zwar nicht in dieses Thema, aber den Pflanzfilter wollte ich von unten speisen. KG-Rohr nach unten führen und Verrieselungsrohre anschließen.
Aber wie fülle ich den Filter. Nur mit Sand 0/2 oder unten gröberen Kies oder mit Blähton vermischt? Habe alle Varianten nachlesen können. Abe was soll man denn nun am besten tun?

Gruß Ingo


----------



## schrope (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pumpenschacht, Pumpe*

Hi!

Bezüglich Pflanzenfilter hier ein paar Links:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/4

Vielleicht helfen sie dir weiter. 

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Klausile (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pumpenschacht, Pumpe*

Hallo Ingo,

lass das mit den 90° Bögen am Ende. Wenn du die Tonnen eingräbst, also die dann über Schwerkraft voll laufen, plätschert da nix.
Wenn sich dein Bodenablauf oder eine Leitung vom Skimmer mal zusetzt, bist du froh wenn du von der Pumpenkammer aus mit einem Schlauch das Rohr spülen kannst, das klappt mit den 90° Bögen aber nicht mehr.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## gini (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pumpenschacht, Pumpe*

Moin Moin Klaus,

ok, von der Liste gestrichen. Beim Verlegen der KG-Rohre kann ich mich noch beim Hausbauen erinnern, dass man diese für Regen- und Abwasser benutzt und dort eine Gummidichtung zwischen den einzelnen Rohren sitzt. Wenn da mal was undicht ist macht es wohl nicht viel aus.
Aber hier am Teich:?

Ich denke nicht an den Bau, sondern nach 5 oder mehr Jahren.
Was dann Oder hält sowas min 20 Jahre?

Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende

Ingo


----------



## SG3 (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pumpenschacht, Pumpe*

Ich frage mich, was an den Gummidichtungen kaputt gehen sollte. Im Hausbau werden diese Rohre auch vom Haus bis zum Kanal verlegt und auch diese müssen !dicht! sein.  
Es ist soweit ich mich von meiner Ausbildung noch erinnern kann, nach Installation einer Abflußleitung, vom Haus zum Kanal, eine Dichtheitsprüfung vorzunehmen. Also muß diese Leitung definitiv dicht sein und Sie liegt dort auch nur im Erdreich.
Was Du natürlich machen kannst, um richtig sicher zu gehen. Schachte im Bereich des Rohres ringsherum etwas aus, bringe dort Sand oder Kies ein, verdichte das mit einer Rüttelplatte und packe das KG-Rohre hinein, fülle rundherum mit Sand auf und verdichte das dann wieder. Dann alles wieder zuschüppen und gut ist.
Dort steht ein wenig über die Verlegung http://www.ohm-rohre.de/default.asp?qrystrK1=409&qrystrK0=104&LANG=DEU


----------



## Voha (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpenschacht, Pumpe*

Hallo zusammen,

ich stehe nun vor der gleichen Aufgabe mir einen Pumpenschacht zu bauen und habe im Baumarkt mal nach einer solchen eckigen Regentonne gefunden, ist echt günstig im Vergleich zu den Fertigen aus dem Handel.

Ich habe Bedenken wegen der dünnen Wandstärke und wenn dann noch Absperrschieber zusätzlich die Wandung bei der Betätigung belasten   kommem weitere Bedenken hinzu.
Habt ihr Argumente, die meine Bedenken ausräumen?
Danke für jeden Tipp

Volker


----------



## Olli.P (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpenschacht, Pumpe*

Hallo Volker,

jepp hab ich............ 

Pumpenschacht = Rohre unterirdisch verlegt. 


Je tiefer du die Eingangsflansche anbringst, desto besser kannst du den Boden darüber verdichten! Von daher sollte eine Belastung der Tonnenwände ab einer bestimmten Tiefe gänzlich ausfallen................. :smoki


----------



## Voha (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpenschacht, Pumpe*

jjuuut Olli,

hört sich gut an.

Hast e mal ein paar Bilder für mich?


Am besten mit den Schiebern drin

Besten Dank 
Volker


----------



## Olli.P (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpenschacht, Pumpe*

Hallo Volker,

reich dir das???


Ansonsten hier unter Technik


----------



## normfest (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpenschacht, Pumpe*

oder so.
     

Gruß Marc


----------



## Voha (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpenschacht, Pumpe*

Danke Marc und Olli,

das hilft mir weiter

Besten Dank euch beiden

Gruß

Volker


----------

